# Int'l. flight from TIJ -- FMM necessary?



## JudyOsh (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

I will be crossing pedestrian thru Tecate (faster than SY) and then flying from TIJ to Shanghai (direct flight). As I will be boarding an international flight in less than 72 hours, is an FMM necessary? I hope not, as I will be on a long-term trip (1 yr+) and returning just to exit Mexico w/i 180 days will be a major inconvenience.

Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JudyOsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be crossing pedestrian thru Tecate (faster than SY) and then flying from TIJ to Shanghai (direct flight). As I will be boarding an international flight in less than 72 hours, is an FMM necessary? I hope not, as I will be on a long-term trip (1 yr+) and returning just to exit Mexico w/i 180 days will be a major inconvenience.
> 
> Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


When you leave Mexico, which you will be doing at TJ airport, you have to check out with the Migración office. The agent boarding the plane will want to see the form that you get from Migración.

If you did this in any city far from the border, Migración would want to see the FMM that you got when you entered the country or your visa if you had one. If you didn't have either, you would have to pay a fee (maybe it is a fine, I'm not sure).

In the Zona Frontera, like Tijuana, it may be different. However, to be safe, I would stop at Migración after crossing the border and fill out the FMM, and get them to stamp it. At least stop and talk to them. There are Migración offices right near the border crossings.

You won't have to return to Mexico to turn in the 180 day permit. Basically you will get the permit at the border and turn it in at the airport, holding if just for the time it takes to go from the border to the airport.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossing at Tecate? Why Tecate? It is a winding 2 lane road to get there from El Cajon, California and takes 30 minutes extra. The Mexican Immigration and Customs there might be surprised a pedestrian is crossing there and might give you a work over.

If you take a taxi to the TJ airport from there it will cost good money as it is about a 30 minute ride. 

Why not cross at Otay Mesa and save time and money on a taxi, about 5 minutes to the airport and about $150.00 pesos? You do not need to get your FMM tourist card at the border. Tell Mexican Immigration, if they are even there to ask you, that you are going to the TJ airport. In the middle of the airport lobby is a INM, Mexican Immigration, booth where you will get a free under 1 week FMM tourist card if you talk to them and explain your situation correctly and then hand it into the airline check in counter before passing though to the airport secured arrivals and departure area. The INM officer at the booth keeps one half and the airline keeps the other half and hands them into the INM later. Tell them at the INM booth not to stamp your passport in as you will not be able to get it stamped out once inside the secured area and they know this. If you are spending 72 hours or less in TJ you don´t nedd to have a FMM tourist card. The INM at the airport might say you do not need to get a FMM tourist card when you show them your ticket or boarding pass and passport.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

x 2 crossing Otay. 
Doesn't make sense Tecate. You could literally walk from Otay faster to the airport then you could drive it from Tecate on the toll road.

There is a check before you get to the airline counter, so you need a FMN.
Get a free, less than 7 day one anyway. And they have an immigration booth inside the airport. 5 minutes to do it.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

long long road


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

denik12 said:


> long long road


What's your point?


----------

